# Gasoline prices



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Question……..

will gas prices drive boat owners to sell their boats ? Bozo is slowly dismantling our great nation. Thank you demorats.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Not me, probably won't be making any rig trips but will still hit near shore reefs and Ft. Mcree for an ice cold tea afterwards.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine isn’t going anywhere.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Overall cost was the reason I sold my boat when my first Son went to college. Gas prices will definitely delay me getting another one now that he has graduated.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it limits the solo trips for sure. It may be a while before I see the rigs again too.... 

next summer, I'll be hanging at Mcrae


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Just imagine.....
Less than a year ago we, as a country, were energy independent. Gas prices around Montgomery hovered around $1.75/gal. We had good paying jobs building a pipeline that probably would have resulted in lowered prices at the pump even further. After the coup de tat, one of the first irrational changes _dictated _to us was to shut down the pipeline. Thousands of workers that were _taxpayers _became _tax money users_. In less than a year, the price of gas _doubled!_

I'm an uneducated moron, but I think I could fix the fuel mess in less than a day.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

nope


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish mine held enough for a rig trip, I'd just work a few more hours and fill it up for a 2 day run!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A contunation of what Obama started. Everyone slowed down. or quit using their boats. I know I did. It was all I could do to keep fuel in the truck. Boats sales were up 70% under Trump. Hell the nation had Great boat parades then.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

If this continues a lot of people will be selling boats and hiring guides !


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from redfish trip in Delacroix La, 3 of us caught 15 reds, 20-26", paid our guide plus $150 tip, he cleaned our fish, bagged it, walked off the boat. Didn;t have to clean a boat, fix a boat, replace broken parts, pull boat down and back. Sold my boat 3 yrs ago. ask me if I miss it.?,


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

It is all relative. The folks that are cash big boat buyers/owners, especially in the big cc and sportfish world, it is not a huge factor. I spoke to a good friend a few weeks ago and I asked him what fuel runs at his marina and he said he didn't know. Come to find out, he never knew. If you really consider it, even if fuel doubles, and you factor that into the actual ownership per hour cost it is a non-starter. 

Remember, the rich got richer with all of this chaos. The wealth divide is bigger than ever.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

X-Shark said:


> A contunation of what Obama started. Everyone slowed down. or quit using their boats. I know I did. It was all I could do to keep fuel in the truck. Boats sales were up 70% under Trump. Hell the nation had Great boat parades then.


Did you forget about gas prices under W?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Did you forget about gas prices under W?


You saying Trump is the best president we have had?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> You saying Trump is the best president we have had?


In my life time, yes.


----------



## Chief2756 (Feb 6, 2020)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Question……..
> 
> will gas prices drive boat owners to sell their boats ? Bozo is slowly dismantling our great nation. Thank you demorats.


not selling but won’t make as many trips. And by the way you cant thank just the Democrats…millions of illiterate, pansy assed Republicans who got their feelings hurt share in the blame but they will never admit it.


----------



## NutJob (Mar 1, 2021)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Question……..
> 
> will gas prices drive boat owners to sell their boats ? Bozo is slowly dismantling our great nation. Thank you demorats.


Some of the information here is interesting - your mixing your silly politics with fishing is ridiculous. 
This is America. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but our balanced government is the best in the world. If you want a dictatorship move to china. 
Otherwise, fish, bitch about gas prices, complain about snapper season, but enjoy your nation and be proud.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I predict there will be a flood of used boats coming soon. Likely next spring when folks start to use them again and realize how ridiculous it’s going to be.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

NutJob said:


> Some of the information here is interesting - your mixing your silly politics with fishing is ridiculous.
> This is America. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but our balanced government is the best in the world. If you want a dictatorship move to china.
> Otherwise, fish, bitch about gas prices, complain about snapper season, but enjoy your nation and be proud.


Silly politics ?
last I checked I can have feelings and express them. I love my country, I served my country so I say what I want when I want. How bout you say nothing unless it’s worthwhile. i Don’t care what you say


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Silly politics ?
> last I checked I can have feelings and express them. I love my country, I served my country so I say what I want when I want. How bout you say nothing unless it’s worthwhile. i Don’t care what you say


All in his name man😂


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What if they put the new breathalyzers on boats? Bet that would curb sales and bolster the used boat market. Imagine the Blues or Robinson Island if you couldn't crank your boat at the end of the day.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

O-SEA-D said:


> I predict there will be a flood of used boats coming soon. Likely next spring when folks start to use them again and realize how ridiculous it’s going to be.


I also believe in another year or two there will be a flood of RVs on the market.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I just hope all those who voted for Joe Biden are Happy Now, especially with all the higher prices of gas, food and everything inbetween. 
I just spent $480 in gas alone to go to Tupelo, Ms. and back, pulling a 16' trailer to bring back a '83 Ford truck I bought. 
But I will continue running my boat with or without gas, regardless if I have to use just the trolling motor or oar paddles. 
I'm just waiting to see the all-electric semi's that can go 1k+ miles on 1 charge, and the same with 747 airplanes, and all electric fighter jets. 
Oh my bad, I guess it'll be the recreational guy that gets the mandatory all-electric mandates, while the commercial sector get the free passes. Think about it, that's the way it is now with our fishing regs. Why change now, right?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nutjob sure does fit that guy.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Did you forget about gas prices under W?


outsmartedagain has been out-smarted again. he probably never heard of jimmy carter.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> I just hope all those who voted for Joe Biden are Happy Now, especially with all the higher prices of gas, food and everything inbetween.
> I just spent $480 in gas alone to go to Tupelo, Ms. and back, pulling a 16' trailer to bring back a '83 Ford truck I bought.
> But I will continue running my boat with or without gas, regardless if I have to use just the trolling motor or oar paddles.
> I'm just waiting to see the all-electric semi's that can go 1k+ miles on 1 charge, and the same with 747 airplanes, and all electric fighter jets.
> Oh my bad, I guess it'll be the recreational guy that gets the mandatory all-electric mandates, while the commercial sector get the free passes. Think about it, that's the way it is now with our fishing regs. Why change now, right?


Oh most of the Biden voters still think everything is Trumps Fault.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i listen to cnn and msnbc as much as i can before i go to the bathroom and throw up.
they are still talking about trump. oh, and biden is our new king. give unto ceasar what is ceasar's.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i listen to cnn and msnbc as much as i can before i go to the bathroom and throw up.
> they are still talking about trump. oh, and biden is our new king. give unto ceasar what is ceasar's.
> jack


SO TRUE


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> I just hope all those who voted for Joe Biden are Happy Now, especially with all the higher prices of gas, food and everything inbetween.
> I just spent $480 in gas alone to go to Tupelo, Ms. and back, pulling a 16' trailer to bring back a '83 Ford truck I bought.
> But I will continue running my boat with or without gas, regardless if I have to use just the trolling motor or oar paddles.
> I'm just waiting to see the all-electric semi's that can go 1k+ miles on 1 charge, and the same with 747 airplanes, and all electric fighter jets.
> Oh my bad, I guess it'll be the recreational guy that gets the mandatory all-electric mandates, while the commercial sector get the free passes. Think about it, that's the way it is now with our fishing regs. Why change now, right?


Last summer I could pull a 25 foot twin engine W/A boat from Tuscaloosa to orange beach and back plus put 100 gallons or so in the boat for that. LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

SHunter said:


> I also believe in another year or two there will be a flood of RVs on the market.


Good! I plan on buying one within the next year or so! 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## Chief2756 (Feb 6, 2020)

NutJob said:


> Some of the information here is interesting - your mixing your silly politics with fishing is ridiculous.
> This is America. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but our balanced government is the best in the world. If you want a dictatorship move to china.
> Otherwise, fish, bitch about gas prices, complain about snapper season, but enjoy your nation and be proud.


I guess I just ruffled the panties of a candy assed Republican with my comment. Made my day.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chief2756 said:


> I guess I just ruffled the panties of a candy assed Republican with my comment. Made my day.


So you are saying you are using 2 account names? Figures...you dumbassrats never follow the rules.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Chief2756 said:


> I guess I just ruffled the panties of a candy assed Republican with my comment. Made my day.


I'm gona have to fix this.(I guess I just ruffled People who really give a shit about their family and their children's asses with my comment). I'm a idiot that does not care about the well being of this nation my kids or grandchildren( Did I get it right?)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I look forward to the day that Biden and Trump are never mentioned when it comes to the presidency. Unfortunately, I feel like President Camacho is coming soon.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Funny but not really and I'm afraid you and the movie are right


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I look forward to the day that Biden and Trump are never mentioned when it comes to the presidency. Unfortunately, I feel like President Camacho is coming soon.


I would be intrigued by your opinions on what needs to happen with Government. And not a jab or a smart ass Question


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> I would be intrigued by your opinions on what needs to happen with Government. And not a jab or a smart ass Question


Cut it down by 80%. Let an actual free market happen. Stop taxing for selling, driving, living, owning, dying, etc. The free market WILL fill the void. The government has NEVER run ANYTHING efficiently, other than bureaucracy.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Cut it down by 80%. Let an actual free market happen. Stop taxing for selling, driving, living, owning, dying, etc. The free market WILL fill the void. The government has NEVER run ANYTHING efficiently, other than bureaucracy.


1oo% agree. OK so I want to be and am (I feel like) and vote a librarian lol . I feel like I have to vote republican even though I know there almost as much of a shit show as dems. How do we get there? How do you convince all the people what really needs to happen do we really have to live Ideocracy out before it can happen?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Won't be selling my boat but definitely won't be making the 30-70 mile solo runs offshore


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

cody&ryand said:


> Won't be selling my boat but definitely won't be making the 30-70 mile solo runs offshore


Dang 30 to 70 that's along way to be buy yourself! A big fish out there would cause me problems! Do it man!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Dang 30 to 70 that's along way to be buy yourself! A big fish out there would cause me problems! Do it man!


I always tell people I can't swim in from a mile offshore or 100 miles so it doesn't really make a difference to me. I do where inflatable life jacket and kill switch when running. Have satellite phone and constantly stay in contact with my dad brother and ole lady when I am out there.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

cody&ryand said:


> I always tell people I can't swim in from a mile offshore or 100 miles so it doesn't really make a difference to me. I do where inflatable life jacket and kill switch when running. Have satellite phone and constantly stay in contact with my dad brother and ole lady when I am out there.


I have that eq also and understand I am not calling you out I was just saying that's a lot to keep up with with one person. Running the boat fighting fish you have to be pretty capable. I want to think I could but and pretty sure I could just trying to give props to you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> 1oo% agree. OK so I want to be and am (I feel like) and vote a librarian lol . I feel like I have to vote republican even though I know there almost as much of a shit show as dems. How do we get there? How do you convince all the people what really needs to happen do we really have to live Ideocracy out before it can happen?


Can't type that much from my phone, but the problem with Libertarians is, they swing for the fences. Put some folks on base first. Stop going for the presidency and put 12 folks in the House and 2 folks in the Senate. Make either side need you in order to pass anything.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> I have that eq also and understand I am not calling you out I was just saying that's a lot to keep up with with one person. Running the boat fighting fish you have to be pretty capable. I want to think I could but and pretty sure I could just trying to give props to you!


Didn't take it as you calling me out but did what to explain precautions I take making solo trips in what many would consider a small boat(24ft). I also would consider myself a very capable and experienced mariner over the last 10 years I have spent more time on the water then I have dry land. But that's enough of me derailing this post haha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I am an Independent that leans Libertarian. I'm not for legalizing heroin, etc. That said, the free market should reign supreme. The government has never run anything efficiently or well


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I am an Independent that leans Libertarian. I'm not for legalizing heroin, etc. That said, the free market should reign supreme. The government has never run anything efficiently or well


I agree with your politics I just wish the rest of the U.S would pay attention. Me personally I feel like the Libertarian's views is what built this country everyone has just gotten caught up In the modern bull shit of the dominate parties and taking hand outs or underhanded deals. I wish we could go back to what this nation was founded on. Not politicians making a career's out of it that's what's wrong they are all screwing us!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

At least we can finally buy ammo in the store again. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw one of those Joe Biden “I did that“ stickers on a diesel pump at Murphy’s in Pace yesterday.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

i sing the lets go brandon song while pumping in ever changing tones like a jg wentworth commercial , it is fun to watch peoples reaction out of the corner of my eye
I am joe biden and i need your cash now!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MaxP said:


> At least we can finally buy ammo in the store again. Thanks Brandon.


He is trying his damnedest to make sure you can't, thank God he's just too incompetent to pull it off!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday in Smelly. $60 for the truck and $73 to top off the boat for the winter. Thank the Lord they were both over half full already. BTW, the SloJoe sticker was on the pump and not photoshopped.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mr. roys is the most expensive gas in selma
but mark ain't cheap. lol.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The cheapest regular gas in FWB is Sam's Club, $3.09 today. My truck needs gas and has a 26 gallon tank so I'm looking at $75 or more to fill it up. Before Biden it cost me around $43 to fill it up. With that increase, the increase in food prices and what restaurants are charging I stay home a lot more now.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> mr. roys is the most expensive gas in selma
> but mark ain't cheap. lol.
> jack


"Bout the only place you can get no ethanol for the boat though. Filled her up, added a shit ton of StarTron and headed to the marina. Backed her in to give the trailer a good soaking and ran the motor and all the pumps for about a half hour while just sitting there drinking beer and listenting to the radio. Marina looks like 💩 , just a danged shame as how much it's gone down hill.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, ya, i forgot that roys is the only place to get non-e. and don't mention that damned marina. it's a disgrace to the city of selma. but, it's the republicans fault.
jack


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sucks, I need diesel today.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Put $50 in the Camry and didn’t quite fill it’s 16 gallon tank up. Cheapest gas in Crestview $3.19. Let’s go Brandon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gas pump cut off an me today at 75 dollars got me 2/3 of a tank and had a 1/4 tank already in a 3/4 ton dodge diesel. Lets go Brandon!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we actually got a gas cut today in selma. 3.11. at least it's going down. lets go brandon.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

to hell with "let's go brandon". fuck joe biden fits better.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> to hell with "let's go brandon". fuck joe biden fits better.
> jack


Not drunk yet Jack trying to be curtias to any soft asses


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

come on, wilson. set up to the plate.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> come on, wilson. set up to the plate.
> jack


Your right what was I thinking someone told me when I first joined you better have some tuff skin! LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you folks would stop driving so much you wouldn't have to fill up so often. #problemsolver


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> we actually got a gas cut today in selma. 3.11. at least it's going down. lets go brandon.
> jack


Sounds like Brandon opened up the strategic reserve. Guess Orange Man Bad is going to have to fill them up again like he did after Obumbler ran them dry.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we need that keystone pipeline and some more freaking fracking.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

$77.01 for 24.85 gallons, my truck has a 26 gallon tank, Fuck Joe Biden! Worst president ever, highest gas prices we've seen in a long time causing the price of food and everything else to go up. He should be impeached for incompetence and ignorance.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

69Viking said:


> He should be impeached for incompetence and ignorance.


That would be great. But then it`ll just get worse, we`ll be forced to deal with NoShow Kamala.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> That would be great. But then it`ll just get worse, we`ll be forced to deal with NoShow Kamala.


Joe'sHo NoShow Kameltoe?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m on the west coast this week. It’s 4.50 a gallon out here.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I won't even talk about filling up my 2000 dodge diesel with the 64 gallon tank. At $3.39 a gallon it would be crazy.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Joe'sHo NoShow Kameltoe?


Sounds like SloJoe is trying to make NoShow Kameltoe a permanent NoShow
FNC Reporter Chad Pergram Reveals ‘Cryptic Email’ About Replacing VP (breitbart.com)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

saw that on the news last night. yea, baby. don't let the screen door hit you in the ass.
jack


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to be honest, I hope oil stays in the 70-80 dollar a barrel range for the next 5 years.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxP said:


> I'm going to be honest, I hope oil stays in the 70-80 dollar a barrel range for the next 5 years.


rightt now, it's down 3% to 78
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Sounds like SloJoe is trying to make NoShow Kameltoe a permanent NoShow
> FNC Reporter Chad Pergram Reveals ‘Cryptic Email’ About Replacing VP (breitbart.com)


OR... they know Biden isn't going to finish his term, so they want to replace Harris with someone else first, and then Biden steps down and we have an unelected POTUS installed? At this point I wouldn't put it past any of them.

None of which is going to help the gas prices.



MaxP said:


> I'm going to be honest, I hope oil stays in the 70-80 dollar a barrel range for the next 5 years.


Why's that?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Joe should give Trump a call and ask him how to get gas prices down.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gameaholic said:


> I think Joe should give Trump a call and ask him how to get gas prices down.


don't hold your breath. demoncrates don't and will not take advice. FROM ANYBODY.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I give Democrats and Republicans advice all the time. Neither of them listen and then say I'm to blame. Nobody I voted for caused these shitstorms. FYI.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I give Democrats and Republicans advice all the time. Neither of them listen and then say I'm to blame. Nobody I voted for caused these shitstorms. FYI.


you're so full of shit, your eyes are brown.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> you're so full of shit, your eyes are brown.
> jack


My eyes are blue.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

makes no difference. you're still......forget it. you're not listening, just like a demoncrate.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I always listen. I just don't always agree.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> OR... they know Biden isn't going to finish his term, so they want to replace Harris with someone else first, and then Biden steps down and we have an unelected POTUS installed? At this point I wouldn't put it past any of them.
> 
> None of which is going to help the gas prices.
> 
> ...


Because $30-$40 oil has bankrupted the drilling business. Pay has been shit the last 7 years.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Read today on my market report that oil prices have started to decline some which hopefully is true and prices for gas at least gets back down below $3 a gallon.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Read today on my market report that oil prices have started to decline some which hopefully is true and prices for gas at least gets back down below $3 a gallon.


3/gallon is still far to high....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

69Viking said:


> Read today on my market report that oil prices have started to decline some which hopefully is true and prices for gas at least gets back down below $3 a gallon.


opening bell today saw a barrel go up to 79 (+$1)
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Read today on my market report that oil prices have started to decline some which hopefully is true and prices for gas at least gets back down below $3 a gallon.


Yes, but you have to ask yourself why? Did Sloboy open the strategic reserves to the public? All this does is push off the price when we have to replentish and puts the nation at risk if we have a conflict somewhere.



MrFish said:


> I give Democrats and Republicans advice all the time. Neither of them listen and then say I'm to blame. Nobody I voted for caused these shitstorms. FYI.


Guy I voted for had gasoline down to $1.79 in my neighborhood in 2019.



SurfRidr said:


> OR... they know Biden isn't going to finish his term, so they want to replace Harris with someone else first, and then Biden steps down and we have an unelected POTUS installed? At this point I wouldn't put it past any of them.


Dang, I've never considered that. A scary proposition at the very least.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> opening bell today saw a barrel go up to 79 (+$1)
> jack


It's down off its recent high but who knows, article stated Joe and China came to some agreement. If it gives us some relief that would be nice, maybe enough to get us to a point OPEC starts to produce more.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> don't hold your breath. demoncrates don't and will not take advice. FROM ANYBODY.
> jack


It’s funny you think Republicans give a shit too


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> It’s funny you think Republicans give a shit too


from '09 to '17 we suffered.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Just saw this, I really don't care at this point, I just want to see lower gas prices since my hunting camp is 330 miles one way and Hunting Season is upon us!

Oil Tumbles on U.S. Reserve Draw, Biden’s New Vow to Crackdown on High Prices


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Just saw this, I really don't care at this point, I just want to see lower gas prices since my hunting camp is 330 miles one way and Hunting Season is upon us!
> 
> Oil Tumbles on U.S. Reserve Draw, Biden’s New Vow to Crackdown on High Prices


Yep, just as I thought. Never, ever a good thing to take our strategic reserves, even worse in todays political climate.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> from '09 to '17 we suffered.
> jack


We all suffer everyday from the decisions from both sides. The vast majority of them don’t give a shit about any of us.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

R & D has to go


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> View attachment 1084143


What's diesel running out that way?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> What's diesel running out that way?


One of my guys told me 5.65 but I never even saw it at the stations I was at.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

MaxP said:


> I'm going to be honest, I hope oil stays in the 70-80 dollar a barrel range for the next 5 years.


I guess you either work in the oil industry or you're just independently wealthy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

69Viking said:


> I guess you either work in the oil industry or you're just independently wealthy.


He's independently wealthy. He invented the Post-It.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The new Loves truck stop at the Bagdad exit had unleaded for $2.99 a gallon. Topped off for the weekend after I left the Circle K next door with a box of chicken livers!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

selma dropped another 5cents to 306
jack


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

69Viking said:


> I guess you either work in the oil industry or you're just independently wealthy.


Oil and gas. These last 7 years have been rough. What we are seeing today is a direct result of the collapse in demand for oil during 2020. How quickly we all forgot the ridiculous surplus we ran globally at the time. Production dropped because their was no demand and no storage. Many of the shale wells that were shut in in 2020 never produced well again and some not at all. It's easy to say we should drill and drill and drill, but that attitude bankrupted the industry, literally. The cheap credit available to shale drillers is no longer available because the banks were burned over and over again. Much of the big money has gone green.
The Russians and the Saudis did their best to put shale under during the pandemic. Rig counts are back up, but I really don't see another big oil glut like we had in the last decade.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

can't wait to see all the strip mines, and child labor to get these minerals for all these batteries...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Oil and gas. These last 7 years have been rough. What we are seeing today is a direct result of the collapse in demand for oil during 2020. How quickly we all forgot the ridiculous surplus we ran globally at the time. Production dropped because their was no demand and no storage. Many of the shale wells that were shut in in 2020 never produced well again and some not at all. It's easy to say we should drill and drill and drill, but that attitude bankrupted the industry, literally. The cheap credit available to shale drillers is no longer available because the banks were burned over and over again. Much of the big money has gone green.
> The Russians and the Saudis did their best to put shale under during the pandemic. Rig counts are back up, but I really don't see another big oil glut like we had in the last decade.


And why didn't the oil companies build storage? Considering that every storm in the Gulf stopped the rigs and disrupted supplies ( which raised prices), pumping to storage tanks would have made sense...unless the object was to price gouge. I still remember the "oil shortage" under Carter...100% manufactured by the oil companies to drive prices up. Anywhere from 75 to 150 fully loaded tankers anchored outside every port in the US, every fuel storage tank full...while we sat in lines at the gas stations stretched around the block.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Just doesn't want to give Trump credit.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

How I feel after filling up my truck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Oil and gas. These last 7 years have been rough. What we are seeing today is a direct result of the collapse in demand for oil during 2020. How quickly we all forgot the ridiculous surplus we ran globally at the time. Production dropped because their was no demand and no storage. Many of the shale wells that were shut in in 2020 never produced well again and some not at all. It's easy to say we should drill and drill and drill, but that attitude bankrupted the industry, literally. The cheap credit available to shale drillers is no longer available because the banks were burned over and over again. Much of the big money has gone green.
> The Russians and the Saudis did their best to put shale under during the pandemic. Rig counts are back up, but I really don't see another big oil glut like we had in the last decade.


I call bull chit on most of what you just dribbled in this post. And by the way, did I mention that I work for the Saudis'?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Back in the 1970’s my brother was in the Coast Guard in Corpus Christi Texas. While he was on duty one day his wife went to a Texaco station to have her car checked out. The battery was weak. Well the Texaco station put a new battery on the car and charged her $80.00. Outrageous price for a battery back then. Richard called the station and they were not willing to do anything about it.

The next day, Richard told the flight crew that they will be spending the next few days photographing Texaco tankers, looking for sheen on the water around them, and issuing fines. This was during a time when there were hundreds of oil tankers anchored in the GOM.

They ended up fining Texaco over 2 million dollars. A representative showed up at the hanger a few days later, wanting to know what the issue was. One of the flight crew told him “Hell y’all charged Hoskins wife eighty bucks for a battery”

The $80.00 was refunded in full. Texaco was not happy with the station owner.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Back in the 1970’s my brother was in the Coast Guard in Corpus Christi Texas. While he was on duty one day his wife went to a Texaco station to have her car checked out. The battery was weak. Well the Texaco station put a new battery on the car and charged her $80.00. Outrageous price for a battery back then. Richard called the station and they were not willing to do anything about it.
> 
> The next day, Richard told the flight crew that they will be spending the next few days photographing Texaco tankers, looking for sheen on the water around them, and issuing fines. This was during a time when there were hundreds of oil tankers anchored in the GOM.
> 
> ...


Better act right you just never no who your dealing with. Good story.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

What's bullshit? 


H2OMARK said:


> I call bull chit on most of what you just dribbled in this post. And by the way, did I mention that I work for the Saudis'?


If you work for Saudi Aramco then you work for the best company out there.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Production slowed but at a minimum. The pandemic started hard in the beginning of the year when Christmas travel was ramping up and heating oil was at a premium. We were still exporting many barrels (don't know the exact amount) of oil to europe and asia. The only storage drop was the strategic reserve which Trump had replentished to a point that no more was needed in that area. One point you are correct on is that the Saud's did ramp their output up to try and tank the oil market which didn't work. As far as working for the best company out there, that IMO is debatable being a US Citizen since it is soverign owned and we have no options for stock or profit sharing. You must be a Saudi to qualify for any of that but they do pay fair wages, and in 2019 when thee 10 year transition was up with their purchase of us, the first thing they did was end and freeze our pensions where they currently were.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Production dropped and I should have been more specific, exploration and drilling tanked in 2020 leading to the imbalance we see today. Yes, the Brandon administration has added to the issue, but the pandemic has the most influence. Hurricane Ida was also a direct hit on our domestic offagore production infrastructure.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

MaxP said:


> Oil and gas. These last 7 years have been rough. What we are seeing today is a direct result of the collapse in demand for oil during 2020. How quickly we all forgot the ridiculous surplus we ran globally at the time. Production dropped because their was no demand and no storage. Many of the shale wells that were shut in in 2020 never produced well again and some not at all. It's easy to say we should drill and drill and drill, but that attitude bankrupted the industry, literally. The cheap credit available to shale drillers is no longer available because the banks were burned over and over again. Much of the big money has gone green.
> The Russians and the Saudis did their best to put shale under during the pandemic. Rig counts are back up, but I really don't see another big oil glut like we had in the last decade.


It seems to me that the oil business is picking back up.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Come on back out! Transocean is hiring. Volaris is hiring over a thousand positions. But it's not like it was. The pay doesn't match the demand yet. There are no more new ships being built and you have to be vaccinated...Always room for good ETs, second most important group of people on the ship. Honestly, probably the most valuable.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lost me at vaccinated... Gonna be trading the 'burb for every man's fantasy....a minivan!! Way better on gas...which ain't gonna be cheap again.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Or hold out for the Expedition Max Hybrid, that's what I'm trying to convince my wife get. Chip shortage has the launch date delayed.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything newer than my 7yo son is way outa my price range 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitely, a terrible time to buy a car. I'm trying to hold out as long as possible.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

sureicanfish said:


> Lost me at vaccinated... Gonna be trading the 'burb for every man's fantasy....a minivan!! Way better on gas...which ain't gonna be cheap again.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


So what's the problem I mean you have options


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> So what's the problem I mean you have options
> View attachment 1084197


I want this redeye hellcat hurst


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

MaxP said:


> Come on back out! Transocean is hiring. Volaris is hiring over a thousand positions. But it's not like it was. The pay doesn't match the demand yet. There are no more new ships being built and you have to be vaccinated...Always room for good ETs, second most important group of people on the ship. Honestly, probably the most valuable.


Will think about it


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

“This leaves the US Gulf Coast (PADD 3) as the next alternative supply source for Asian sweet crude buyers,” Vortexa said.
PADD3 shipments to Asia are estimated at around 1.1 million bpd departing in November, up from about 760,000 bpd for September-October.
_








Asian Buyers Can't Get Enough Of U.S. Sweet Crude Oil | OilPrice.com


Sweet crude grades from the U.S. Gulf Coast have seen increased interest from Asian buyers in recent weeks, as many refiners in the world’s largest oil-importing region are purchasing more of the sweeter crude varieties




oilprice.com




_
Please tell me again who thought it would be a great idea to allow the export of domesticly produced oil? 1.1 million barrels a day leaving the country to 🇨🇳, I bet those lost barrels could put a dent in the cost of gasoline.


----------

